# is this stuff legit? delta pharms dbol



## teambearcage (Nov 29, 2009)

just got my dbol in today from delta pharmaceuticals. its called "methandro pro 10 tabs" says its from Lepzig, Germany. Has anyone used this stuff or heard of the lab?This is my first time with dbol and I would like to make sure its legit.


----------



## tsbiggunrunner (Jun 13, 2010)

i to just look into this product was wonder how you or someone else you may know if it has help you or did you toss it because it was crap. thank you


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 13, 2010)

teambearcage said:


> just got my dbol in today from delta pharmaceuticals. its called "methandro pro 10 tabs" says its from Lepzig, Germany. Has anyone used this stuff or heard of the lab?This is my first time with dbol and I would like to make sure its legit.



You didn't mention any test.. You got that too, didn't you?


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jun 13, 2010)

teambearcage said:


> just got my dbol in today from delta pharmaceuticals. its called "methandro pro 10 tabs" says its from Lepzig, Germany. Has anyone used this stuff or heard of the lab?This is my first time with dbol and I would like to make sure its legit.




Who the fuck cares where some UG claims  it is made in? Do you thing as they puted label on (made in Gremany Lepzig) makes it better quality?
You thing German cars are good, so must me good products? Guys in Stuttgart where busted with bunch of FAKE HGH and UG crap and that makes new room some somebody else.

Making illegal UG in Germany and put actual city where it is made in is like shooting in own head.
Products are probably made in Guangzhou province in China.

You have so many good HUMAN GRADE dianabols available, Romania, Thailand, Russia, Poland...why take home make UG crap?


----------



## unclem (Jun 14, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> Who the fuck cares where some UG claims it is made in? Do you thing as they puted label on (made in Gremany Lepzig) makes it better quality?
> You thing German cars are good, so must me good products? Guys in Stuttgart where busted with bunch of FAKE HGH and UG crap and that makes new room some somebody else.
> 
> Making illegal UG in Germany and put actual city where it is made in is like shooting in own head.
> ...


 
if u didnt know its illegal to import anabolics from a international site and some guys on here like the convience of ordering domestic and all domestic usa sources are ugl unless somebody ripped off a ton of human grade gear from organon or elli lilly here in the states. so you have the convience to say this, are anabolics legal as in over the counter where you live? if they are , great if not, then you dont have much to worry about because the eu is just like the usa the different " countries are like the states here" they dont have to go through customs. say u live in france if spain is part of the eu i dont think there to strict about anything traveling from one country to another. like the states from pennsylvania to new york it goes through without any thought. i could be wrong about this but i thought i read it somewhere but i dont live in that part of the world yet. peace. imho


----------



## WFC2010 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah Germy, there only ugls all over. and every few month new bust.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jun 14, 2010)

unclem said:


> if u didnt know its illegal to import anabolics from a international site and some guys on here like the convience of ordering domestic and all domestic usa sources are ugl unless somebody ripped off a ton of human grade gear from organon or elli lilly here in the states. so you have the convience to say this, are anabolics legal as in over the counter where you live? if they are , great if not, then you dont have much to worry about because the eu is just like the usa the different " countries are like the states here" they dont have to go through customs. say u live in france if spain is part of the eu i dont think there to strict about anything traveling from one country to another. like the states from pennsylvania to new york it goes through without any thought. i could be wrong about this but i thought i read it somewhere but i dont live in that part of the world yet. peace. imho




I am suggesting to buy real HG dianabol, one from those countries.
It is illegal to import Romanian Naposim, but legal to use home made UGL steroid, for those that raw was imported illegally from China anyways?
Dealer that is selling withing USA can surely "import" real products, same way as he is importing raw powders from China. Only cost is different not to mention quality.

Mostly of EU countries have adopted anti steroid law and in most of them it is highly illegal to posses. That is because of WABA pressure.

WABA (USA) did not found any good way how to prevent competing athletes use of anabolic steroids, so they came with brilliant idea to criminalize use of AS on general, that is is getting international because of WABA (USA) pressure.
They managed to ban male hormones in mostly of western world, however they did nothing for female hormones - estrogen ( more dangerous and more side effects)
So it is now (thanks to USA and WABA) illegal use of male hormones for guys that wants bigger muscles and become more "man", but NOT illegal for transsexuals and other faggots to use estrogen and become more "woman".
That is because WABA officials has nothing against those trans sex freaks, most of WABA officials likes to get their cocks sucked but transsexuals faggots anyways.


----------

